# компьютер кирдык/сломался



## Kolan

Я размышляю на тему, как лучше составить эту короткую фразу, чтобы она была заметнее (речь идёт о рекламе).

Желательно что-то среднее между "компьютер сломался/расстроился" и "компьютер кирдык/капут".


----------



## Q-cumber

Компьютер дал дуба / загнулся.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Компьютер дал дуба / загнулся.


Это немного того, перелёт... Он как бы не совсем помер, но и пользоваться им нельзя, состояние типа коматозного.


----------



## cyanista

Завис... ___


----------



## Kolan

cyanista said:


> Завис... ___


Это маленько недолёт... он, конечно, завис, но не просто, а намертво, так что сам не "отвиснет". Скажем, перезапуском он не восстанавливается, но небезнадёжен. Причина несущественна, так как может быть любая. Ситуация типа того, что компьютер вроде бы и есть, стоит перед вами, и в тоже время его как бы и нет.

Нужно, в общем, слово не грубое, но народное и точное. Я теперь думаю, что оно может быть даже славянское, но общедоступное. Или хотя бы из 19 века. Для контраста.


----------



## v_polosku

компьютер самых честных правил,
когда не в шутку занемог.....


----------



## Thrakatak

Копмпьютер 1. накрылся (довольно грубо), 2. полетел, 3. загнулся, 4. задумался (довольно оригинальный вариант). Последний максимально точно отражает ваше описание. Он еще не сломался, а какбы в неопределенности, но пользоваться им уже нельзя.


----------



## Saluton

kolan said:


> "компьютеру кирдык/капут".


 


kolan said:


> состояние типа коматозного.


Вот. Ты сам ответил на свой вопрос. Не первый случай на этом форуме. *Компьютер в коме/анабиозе/коматозе.*


----------



## Kolan

Коматоз(а) - слишком научно, я от него уже отказывался. Интересно звучит "занемог"... или "занеможил"? Но пушкинский "компьютер" по роману довольно скоро помер, а хотелось бы передать идею, что его ещё имеет смысл лечить.

Или "слёг" - вместо "повис"/"подвис", "полетел/загнулся". Где-то уже тепло.

"Задумался" больше наводит мысль на психическое состояние.


----------



## v_polosku

kolan said:


> Коматоз(а) - слишком научно, я от него уже отказывался. Интересно звучит "занемог"... или "занеможил"? Но пушкинский "компьютер" по роману довольно скоро помер, а хотелось бы передать идею, что его ещё имеет смысл лечить.



Можно без "не в шутку" и тогда мало кто вспомнит бедного дядю -
"компьютер занемог" или "компьютер занедужил"
или просто "заболел"?
есть ещё вариант температурит - но это может восприниматься слишком буквально...


----------



## Q-cumber

Компьютер накрывается (но ещё не накрылся) медным тазом / рваной пилоткой.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

гикнулся (почти ), впал в ступор, оцепенел, глючит, упал


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Компьютер накрывается (но ещё не накрылся) медным тазом / рваной пилоткой.


Сообщается о свершившемся факте, так что глагол должен быть совершенного вида. Кроме того, можно обойтись вообще без глагола, как в вариантах "кирдык/капут" или "поскользнулся - упал - очнулся - гипс".


----------



## Kolan

v_polosku said:


> Можно без "не в шутку" и тогда мало кто вспомнит бедного дядю -
> "компьютер занемог" или "компьютер занедужил"
> или просто "заболел"?
> есть ещё вариант температурит - но это может восприниматься слишком буквально...


"температурные" ассоциации звучат вроде бы неплохо. "Замёрз" было бы ничего, но это прямая калька с английского freezing (фр. gèle) и я не уверен, насколько широко это понятно.

Влзможны ещё "пищевые" ассоциации, тоже по аналогии. Например, "cooked". Можно ли каким-то похожим образом сказать это по-русски?


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> гикнулся (почти ), впал в ступор, оцепенел, глючит, упал


"Упал" - что-то уже ближе. Слово короткое, ёмкое. Смущает его жаргонность и то, что в прямом значении получается, что компьютер как будто уронили.


----------



## bravo7

Cooked = Скис


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> "Упал" - что-то уже ближе. Слово короткое, ёмкое. Смущает его жаргонность и то, что в прямом значении получается, что компьютер как будто уронили.



Тогда - (наглухо) "повис".  "Упал" - говорят про (удалённый) сервер. Для компьютера слово не очень подходит.


----------



## Kolan

bravo7 said:


> cooked = Скис


Я думаю, что "спёкся" будет точнее, чем "скис". Последнее ещё может быть "сквасился".


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Тогда - (наглухо) "повис".  "Упал" - говорят про (удалённый) сервер. Для компьютера слово не очень подходит.


Надо уложиться в одно слово, чем короче, тем лучше.

Если "упал" не подходит к собственному компьютеру, то как объяснить жаргонное "поднять систему", что "система поднялась" после вмешательства? Про сервер же можно сказать, что он "лёг", "лежит"? Или это слишком жаргонное?

А, может, так и сказать: "Компьютер не поднять/не поднимается"? Будет ли это однозначно понято широкими народными массами?


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Надо уложиться в одно слово, чем короче, тем лучше.
> 
> Если "упал" не подходит к собственному компьютеру, то как объяснить жаргонное "поднять систему", что "система поднялась" после вмешательства? Про сервер же можно сказать, что он "лёг", "лежит"? Или это слишком жаргонное?



Слово "поднять" сисадмины используют именно применительно к серверу (который где-то там "лежит"). Это может быть как интернет-, так и Ethernet сервер. Про локальный компьютер так говорить не принято. В любом случае, хотелось бы знать, каким образом Вы собираетесь использовать данное выражение...то есть - где и в каком контексте?


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Q-cumber said:
			
		

> Про локальный компьютер так говорить не принято.


"Есть ряд синонимов, связанных с процессом нарушения нормальной работой компьютера, когда он не реагирует ни на какие команды, кроме кнопки reset (афоризм _на семь бед один reset_). В таком случае о компьютере говорят, что он *повис*, *завис*, *встал*, *упал*. Слово «упал» также относят к ОС (Операцинной системе) или другому важному ПО (программному обеспечению), в случае сбоя нормальной работы программы, вследствие чего необходимо её переустанавливать, либо в случае нарушения работы канала связи."
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOL#L

Комп упал, теперь не загружается (Компьютерный форум Ru Board)




			
				Kolan said:
			
		

> Смущает его жаргонность и то, что в прямом значении получается, что компьютер как будто уронили.


Для таких случаев существуют кавычки.


----------



## Q-cumber

tram-pam-pam said:


> "Есть ряд синонимов, связанных с процессом нарушения нормальной работой компьютера, когда он не реагирует ни на какие команды, кроме кнопки reset (афоризм _на семь бед один reset_). В таком случае о компьютере говорят, что он *повис*, *завис*, *встал*, *упал*. Слово «упал» также относят к ОС (Операцинной системе) или другому важному ПО (программному обеспечению), в случае сбоя нормальной работы программы, вследствие чего необходимо её переустанавливать, либо в случае нарушения работы канала связи."



Поскольку я знаком с компьютерами и (около)компьютерной терминогией очень давно и не понаслышке и даже являюсь модератором крупнейшего компьютерного портала, позволю себе с Вами не согласиться. Слово "упала" не очень подходит к "повисшей винде", или к другой "оси", по крайней мере - в рамках классического компьютерного сленга. В то же время, компьютерный жаргон (как и любой другой) никак не нормируется; поэтому каждый волен использовать те или иные слова как ему нравится.  

Кстати, "Встала"  означает "установилась". Это не антоним к слову "упала".  

Что касается основного вопроса Коляна, хотелось бы узнать - что именно произошло с компьютером и для какой аудитории предназначена эта фраза?  И есть ли какой-то дополнительный контекст?

Ps Я не рассматриваю Википедию как достоверный источник информации. Там много толковых статей, но много и откровенной муры.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Да я не настаиваю. На именно "упал". 



> Что касается основного вопроса Коляна, хотелось бы узнать - что именно произошло с компьютером и для какой аудитории предназначена эта фраза?


Это да. 
"один домашний компьютер гавкнулся, а другой - квакнулся" 

p.s. 





> Там много толковых статей, но много и откровенной муры.


Замечательная своей универсальностью фраза. Вполне под стать самой Википедии, ею универсально характеризуемой.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Слово "поднять" сисадмины используют именно применительно к серверу (который где-то там "лежит"). Это может быть как интернет-, так и Ethernet сервер. Про локальный компьютер так говорить не принято. В любом случае, хотелось бы знать, каким образом Вы собираетесь использовать данное выражение...то есть - где и в каком контексте?


Речь идёт о небольшой рекламе (размер бизнес-карточки). Заготовку я в ближайшие часы размещу на photobucketе.


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> "один домашний компьютер гавкнулся, а другой - квакнулся"


"*Квакнулся*" у нас весьма и весьма неполиткорректно говорить. Дело в том, что "кваки" (м. - квак, ж. - квачка) - презрительное название, закрепившееся в новой русско-украиноязычной среде для обозначения коренных франкоязычных жителей провинции Квебек за их не слишком внятный для непривычного иммигрантского уха акцент, а также своеобразные выражения и лексику. Лично я воспринимаю "квак" как худшее оскорбление, хотя для кого-то из обиженных жизнью или слишком высоко о себе мнящих иммигрантов оно может быть обиходным (и единственно употребляемым в речи для этой цели) словом. 

"*Гавкнулся*" я возьму на заметку. Возможно, подойдёт в будущем для выходящих из строя компьютеров в приютах для бездомных животных. Хотя для них столь же политкорректно будет сказать "*мяукнулся*". Для компьютеров монреальскго Экомузея (фауна долины р.Св.Лаврентия) http://www.ecomuseum.ca хорошо будет сказать "*крякнулся*", так как помимо полярной совы, индейки, орла и ворона, там содержатся многочисленные *утки*.


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> "Гавкнулся" я возьму на заметку. Возможно, подойдёт в будущем для выходящих из строя компьютеров в приютах для бездомных животных. Хотя столь же политкорректно, возможно, будет сказать "мяукнулся".



Скажи просто: "Гигнулся комп, туды его в качель!"


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Скажи просто: "Гигнулся комп, туды его в качель!"


Двенадцать стульев (1956 г. изд. (и Петров Ильф) / Классика.ру *...*
Скажут: "*гигнулся Безенчук*". А больше ничего не скажут. И строго добавил:. – Мне дуба дать или сыграть в ящик - невозможно: у меня комплекция мелкая. *...*
www.klassika.ru/read.html?proza/ilf-petrov/author12.txt&page=5 - 24k -

Мне же как раз важно продолжение с этого места.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Кстати, "Встала" означает "установилась". Это не антоним к слову "упала".
> 
> Что касается основного вопроса Коляна, хотелось бы узнать - что именно произошло с компьютером и для какой аудитории предназначена эта фраза? И есть ли какой-то дополнительный контекст?


"Встала" может означать с тем же успехом, что система (компьютер, программа) остановилась и ни на что не реагирует и дальше ничего не происходит. Но это может быть и потому, что просто отключилась клавиатура.

Аудитория предполагается любая, разнообразная, но в основном компьютерно-неграмотная или малограмотная, хотя, как показывает практика прежних вариантов рекламы, по ней обращаются и настоящие профессионалы, съевшие зубы на ремонте и программировании. Контекстом является новая картинка, предложенная график-дизайнером (отобрана из многих вариантов). Размещена она будет в новом издании Русских Жёлтых Страниц Монреаля/Оттавы.


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> кроме кнопки reset (афоризм _*на семь бед один reset*_).


В этом что-то есть, ибо лаконично отражает множество вероятных причин отказа компьютера работать нормально (или вообще работать), хотя лежит совершенно в стороне от первоначальной задумки.


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> Комп упал, теперь не загружается (Компьютерный форум ru board)


Отсюда можно было почерпнуть прочие регулярные нердизмы:

- и *глюкнула* винда.

- *не загружается* - только до картинки виндоус

- видеокарта *накрылась*,

- с видяшкой игрался. без толку. хорошо, видать,* грохнулся *

но всё это не годится для массового читателя Жёлтых Страниц.


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> о компьютере говорят, что он *повис*, *завис*


Интересно отметить, что с лингвистической точки зрения эти формы прошедшего времени не являются в грамматике современного РЯ (признающего только одно прошедшее время) стандартными, происходящими от древнерусского причастия на "*-л*". 

-мер, -кис, -тух, -вис, -сох(от -сых) и, возможно, другие.

Общим для них является то, что все они присущи глаголам несовершенного вида (умирать/помирать/замирать, скисать/закисать/прокисать, протухать/затухать/утухать, зависать/повисать/свисать/нависать, засыхать/отсыхать/усыхать), описывающим заведомо однократное завершённое действие в прошлом (как правило, терминального свойства), отчего их можно полагать реликтовыми формами асигматического аориста, уцелевшими (благодаря востребованности последнего) в РЯ, наряду со стандартной современной формой прошедшего времени (т.е., умира*л*, скиса*л*, протуха*л*, зависа*л*, отсыха*л*).


----------



## Kolan

Макет отныне доступен :

http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/rr251/Nico_album_photo/Kolan-corr4a.jpg

Фраза под картинкой условна и не требует коррекции. (На неё не нужно ориентироваться). Интересует текст над картиной.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

Вот ещё один глагол нашёлся, тоже приблизительно одинаково всем понятный  – _чахнуть_.
*
Зачахнуть*     (о компьютере): отказаться реагировать на любые внешние воздействия, включая комбинацию Ctrl+Alt+Del; ср. _Виснуть_.
http://www.phil.nnov.ru/computer/z.asp


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> Вот ещё один глагол нашёлся, тоже приблизительно одинаково всем понятный  – _чахнуть_.
> *
> Зачахнуть*     (о компьютере): отказаться реагировать на любые внешние воздействия, включая комбинацию ctrl+alt+del; ср. _Виснуть_.
> http://www.phil.nnov.ru/computer/z.asp


Интересный словарь, бесспорно. Составлен с немалым усердием, в него попало даже то, что успело выйти из компьютерного жаргона, так как исчезли, например, перфокарты, и пр. Но интересующая меня терминология в нём дана слишком уж жаргонно.

Поиск слова продолжается. Пока что удалось найти выражение для болгарского варианта рекламы: "компютърът ти се развали...". Болгарам, кого я знаю, понравилось.


----------



## Kolan

При пересмотре темы на свежую голову стало ясно, что хотелось бы прежде всего избежать жаргонности. Есть два новых варианта:

"*компьютеру нужна помощь*"

"*компьютеру надо/нужно помочь*"

Какой из них звучит (хотя бы чуть-чуть) естественнее?


----------



## ona.elle

Mне больше нравится:



kolan said:


> "*компьютеру нужна помощь*"


----------



## Kolan

Огромное спасибо всем, принявшим участие в обсуждении. Высказанные вами предложения и соображения позволили осмыслить широчайший спектр вариантов, в результате чего стало ясно, что никакой вульгарный или жаргонный термин не будет понят единообразно, а, главное, испортит предварительное впечатление. Тогда и возникла идея, как перефразировать выражение, чтобы деликатно перевести сомнительный оборот в имплицитную форму. Срок сдачи подошёл вчера, и в результате со счётом 51:49 был принят вариант "*компьютеру нужно помочь*". Он будет опубликован в ближайшее время в Русских Жёлтых Страницах (Монреаль-Оттава).


----------

